# Mountainbike Downhill, Freeride, Dirt > Mountainbike Media: Foto und Video >  Auch an der Northshore wissen sie Noox' Videos zu schätzen

## FLo33

nsmb.com/50-ways-to-leave-your-bicycle/

Erstes Video  :Mr. Yellow:  :Mr. Orange:  :Mr. Brown:  :Mr. Red:  :Mr Purple:  :Mr. Blue:  :Mrgreen:

----------


## noox

Hahaha!

Bei der Gschicht hatte ich ja fast a schlechtes Gewissen, weil ich da mein Bike auf ein fast nagelneues geparkt habe.

----------


## noox

Fuh, der letzte ist aber gscheit rass! (Brutal Mountain Bike Crash) - Quasi aus dem Nichts.

Mir ist zwar mal was ähnliches passiert (am Hangman I in Leogang vom Brett runter und das Vorderrad ist dann links rauf gefahren - plötzlich Höhe gewonnen, schief natürlich und nach rechts runtergeflogen - allerdings war ich deutlich langsamer und somit die Kräfte nicht so groß.

----------


## tecxx

das lemmings video ist echt geil  :Smile:

----------


## Sorbas

> Fuh, der letzte ist aber gscheit rass! (Brutal Mountain Bike Crash) - Quasi aus dem Nichts.


Der hatte echt Glück....aber Hauptsach nur im Ruderleiberl unterwegs  :Fore Head Slap: 
Hatte sowas ähnlich Mal in Wagrain, zum Glück ohne Böschung...aber schön war's nicht...

----------


## fipu

> Der hatte echt Glück....aber Hauptsach nur im Ruderleiberl unterwegs


 Man willja kuhl sein!

----------


## OlDirty

Eieiei der mit dem Kind sah auch nicht gut aus, aber was will man da schon machen.  :Confused: 

Die Ruderleibchenfraktion ist ganz selber schuld wenn’s mal Scheppert und man ungenügend geschützt ist. Einfach nicht jammern dann, aber muss jeder selber wissen.

----------

